# Post Your Spore CC Creatures



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

*Post Your Spore CC Creatures (56k warning)*

Those of you who have managed to get hold of the trial CC editor, post what you have made so far.

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7444/credraconianbeta067f504qr4.jpg
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/7803/crefatbug067f5055smlfn4.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6751/crefinsaur067f5054smlur4.jpg
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/5825/creimplementpinksonia06xf0.jpg (Sis made this)
http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/8331/crejippy067f5051smllo8.jpg
http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/2686/crejreg067f504fsmlbf0.jpg
http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/905/crekrig067f504dsmlvd5.jpg
http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/2185/crelig067f5052smloj9.jpg
http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/8999/cremalz067f504esmlxw3.jpg
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4959/crestealthysaur067f504cqj0.jpg
http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/7331/cretemeth067f5049smldc1.jpg


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> Those of you who have managed to get hold of the trial CC editor, post what you have made so far.
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7444/credraconianbeta067f504qr4.jpg
> http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/7803/crefatbug067f5055smlfn4.jpg
> ...



I'll wait for the actual game to come out for more varieties of creations.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's the first one I made!  I call it: Dorkasaurus!












http://download.lavadomefive.com/members/pikachu/Spore/Spore_2008-06-15_13-41-38.avi






Please use the IMG tag to post the thumbnails of your creatures so we can see them and because this allows people to drag and drop the thumbnail into spore to import the creature into the game.  All the data is stored in these little thumbnails.  The thumbnails are automatically placed in your mydocuments/mysporecreations folder.

A word of warning though!  The data contains your user account name in windows, which you'll see when you import creatures into the sporepedia in the game, so you'll want to create a new user account, or use the guest account, if you don't want folks knowing that bit of info.  

If you've already created creatures and you want to "launder" them, log into a different account, import the creature into spore by dragging and dropping, and then edit it and save it again.  The new "laundered" creature and the old will then appear in the other account's documents folder, with the "laundered" version having a (1) after its name.

The above may not apply once you can register accounts with Maxis, but I don't know for sure.  Also, I am not sure if the same metadata appears in screenshots or videos uploaded to youtube.


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I'll wait for the actual game to come out for more varieties of creations.


There may only be 25% of the parts in the trial version, but you can still have fun and be creative.

Squirrel


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> There may only be 25% of the parts in the trial version, but you can still have fun and be creative.
> 
> Squirrel


as long as I can dress it up and make it anthro, I still would like to wait for it to come out.


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok here are editor compatible ones.


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry about the multi post but it is five images max per response.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2008)

And creature creator doesn't come out till June 17th, and I have other plans June 17th.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 15, 2008)

Based on Spunky's Piyo character. 
















"AWWK!  Piyo shouldn't be!"


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

I wanted to make something weird, I think I succeeded.











Just don't tell it to sit


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 15, 2008)

So wait, where's this at?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 15, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> So wait, where's this at?



It's a free demo of the creature creator which was included on a magazine CD in the UK.  You can find it on any bittorrent site, like mininova, or get it here: 

http://www.fragland.net/downloads/SCCTrialSetupexe/16109/

The full version of the creature creator will be released in a few days for $10 and will have all the parts I assume.  This version only has a small selection of creature parts.  About six of each type.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 15, 2008)

Heh, someone made a yoshi:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 15, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> It's a free demo of the creature creator which was included on a magazine CD in the UK.  You can find it on any bittorrent site, like mininova, or get it here:
> 
> http://www.fragland.net/downloads/SCCTrialSetupexe/16109/
> 
> The full version of the creature creator will be released in a few days for $10 and will have all the parts I assume.  This version only has a small selection of creature parts.  About six of each type.



Sweet.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 15, 2008)

ADF said:


> I wanted to make something weird, I think I succeeded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but I think Kotaku's 'Fruit Fucker' wins in that category.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 15, 2008)

That fruit fucker is terrible  

If you want to see weird, take a look at what the folks at SomethingAwful have been up to:
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2875991&userid=0&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

The best ones are the ones which look like two seperate creatures!


----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

Experiment in using limb parts to add detail.


----------



## Magica (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ADF (Jun 15, 2008)

Limb based wing experiment.






Check it out, the bug wings are much more expressive this way.


----------



## Magica (Jun 15, 2008)

Wish I could've stretched out his tail a bit more.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 16, 2008)

Rock Lobstah!


----------



## ADF (Jun 16, 2008)

> Wish I could've stretched out his tail a bit more.


Although the connection is not perfect; you can extend tails as long as you like if you use duplicated limb joints.

It is how I got the long tail on the creature in my last post.


----------



## Marlkintass (Jun 16, 2008)

I love this thing, hehe...

*attatches images, hopes that works XD*


----------



## Marlkintass (Jun 16, 2008)

And some more... can't wait for the full version... XD


----------



## An Theris (Jun 16, 2008)

here are some of mine
Horsey I and Horsey II, my attempts at creating somthing that looks like a horse
Hydres, me new dragonlike creature
EyeTyrant, my Beholder ^^
and Lor II, an improved version of my very first creature

can't wait for the fullversion...


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

where can I get this, people?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2008)

Isn't there an official download site somewhere?  (And what's the SysRq?)

I know somebody on a different forum who is making PokÃ©mon themed creatures.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 16, 2008)

My latest creation was initially an attempt to create a cupcake.  Failing to do that, I then tried to make the smallest creature I could.  A bean not being very interesting, I added some plant bits to it, and lo and behold "SHRUBBERY" was born!  Shrubbery is pretty sneaky, and has two sets of wings so it can glide.







Here's shrubbery and all my other critters I've created up to this point:


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 16, 2008)

So this is where all those ludicrous bouncing genitalia animations from lulz.net came from...


----------



## Magica (Jun 16, 2008)

If I had the eye any bigger, I would've had Suezo from Monster Rancher.











With larger eye and color modifications. (Thanks Myoti)


----------



## ADF (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't put them as attachments people, makes it more difficult to move them to the editor.


----------



## Myoti (Jun 16, 2008)

> If I had the eye any bigger, I would've had Suezo from Monster Rancher.


Click the eye itself and use the scroll wheel.


----------



## Fauz (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh no, look what I did.





And some crap.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rTi30uf2YTI


----------



## Magica (Jun 16, 2008)

Myoti said:


> Click the eye itself and use the scroll wheel.




Awesome. Thank you. 

EDIT:
This little guy was an experiment of Mr. Saturn.  During his test run his body breaks so you can clearly see the eye I was using for his nose. The babies turned out kind of funny: a large round ball with a huge eye on its face. I also had to hide a mouth inside the nose so I could save it. xD






Also minor edit to previous monster, including tail and antler modifications:


----------



## Fauz (Jun 16, 2008)

Sporetigaunt


----------



## ADF (Jun 16, 2008)

Pedobear

Children will play this game, I'm so going to hell.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Some of my creations


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 16, 2008)

And some more.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 16, 2008)

And still more.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys, just so you know, if you save the thumbnails without clicking them when they're attachments, you can't use those to load the creature!  You have to click the thubmails beofre saving.  Inlined thumbnails can be saved just as they are.  If you're confused, just try dragging and dropping the image into the creature editor.  If it doesn't load there's no data in the image you're going to save.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 16, 2008)

ADF:

Is it wrong I recognized that for what it was before I read your description?


----------



## ADF (Jun 16, 2008)

Another weird one for the collection.


----------



## Magica (Jun 16, 2008)

I saved my thumbnails into the Documents "My Spore Creations" folder under the "Creatures" directory and was able to load them all up that way.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 16, 2008)

I made a prototypical biped furry.  Looks kinda like cross between a tasmanian tiger and scrat the squirrel from Ice Age:






I haven't yet figured out how one attaches a limb to another limb to create limbs with many segments, but I figure if one can accomplish that, one can create fake padded feet out of limbs, and longer, more articulate tails.

His nose is an eye, so it twitches as he looks around. 

Feel free to use this as a starting point for creating your own bipeds.  It was a pain in the ass getting the spine and head into the right configuration.


----------



## Khrono (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a few of my creations: 
Spiderdon:




Gafa:




Hermaskunk:




Cow:




Khrona:


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

Bwahahaha, cow.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## mif_maf (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys may find this useful, I figured out a method of adding eyebrows, cheeks and soft muzzles.


----------



## c0nker (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are a couple XD~ yes, that's max from sam and max D;

MUST MAKE MORE.


----------



## ADF (Jun 17, 2008)

For those who don't have the CC, the trial is now officially available.

http://www.spore.com/trial


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 17, 2008)

Still some more.

A silly question but can others read the descriptions you can add to your creatures?.

I try to add some silliness in those but I'm not sure others can read it?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 17, 2008)

I think the descriptions will be visible on the Sporepedia once we can upload our creations.  At the very least they should be available when you import the creature into the editor.


----------



## ADF (Jun 17, 2008)

He's up!

Looks like he has competition.


----------



## ADF (Jun 18, 2008)

My baby lives ^.=.^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/362491/


----------



## Magica (Jun 18, 2008)

Derp.









I'm guessing the Trial version only lets you upload one right now?


----------



## TheTrueGameguru (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/231379.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/230991.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/230976.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/230967.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/230860.html


----------



## ADF (Jun 19, 2008)

Number of creatures on Sporepedia has broken 430000+.

I don't think any Dev team can dream to produce that much content in a game.


----------



## TehSean (Jun 19, 2008)

That's because dev teams usually don't have their userbase to help them make content! Aside from things like Sims and Elder Scrolls. )

A lot of the monsters made are pretty cute.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 19, 2008)

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r12/Draconic33/Ixyrian_Evolution_Spore.jpg

Ixyrians
As soon as I get the full-version.
These bugs will pwn.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Cero (Jun 20, 2008)

Grr, i wish my stupid computer supported this <.<


----------



## ADF (Jun 20, 2008)

I was working on something really epic looking; but then I hit the complexity limit, so he is a floaty thing instead.

I know they have to set a limit to keep everything optimised, but that complexity limit is a real bottleneck during creature creation. They should just set system requirements to where certain creatures are distributed.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 20, 2008)

Quetzalcoutl?


----------



## c0nker (Jun 20, 2008)

Mooorre. XD~


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, here are some of my creatures. Hope you like em.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 21, 2008)

To download any of my creatures:
http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Anonymous1157


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 21, 2008)

Since the rules denied me from submitting the screens to my gallery I had to sign up here to share my creatures =)

First we have my Akuino creature






Akuinos are an avian race that loves highlands and mountains. They worship the wind even though it no longer carry them. They're an intelligent and fun loving people.

And next up my Dino/Dragon creature Sooty






Sooties are a dinosaur/dragon like people that live in hot areas. They're quite friendly and likable unless threatened.

There, that's my current two serious creatures, enjoy =P


----------



## Tiitha (Jun 23, 2008)

A chocobo! (which are copyright by Square Enix)






I also made a crocodile.


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2008)

Tiitha said:


>


Best Chocobo I have seen so far, well done.


----------



## Tiitha (Jun 23, 2008)

ADF said:


> Best Chocobo I have seen so far, well done.



Thanks! I have a pink version also.






And here's my Spore page, where you can find my ugly chocobo prototype. http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Tiitha

Edit: Adding the chocobo creature file.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just noticed something. My image is JPEG and approximately 88KB while everyone else has posted these monstrous megabyte PNGs that take eons to load compared to mine.

I'm gonna go post in that thread about what makes you geeky.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn, I really do want this game... Unfortunately, I run Linux :X
Doesn't look like it will run through Wine, either.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm back, with a couple of more creatures =P (In jpg format this time to save those with slower connection from a bit of stress =) )

First the Ryuubou






A creature much resembling the ancient eastern dragons of our Earth, but with less godly powers. Perhaps they found earth while exploring space and was seen by some Asian people who then spread the stories of the dragons.

And secondly Sci'ilar






Sci'ilar is a vicious insectoid people that doesn't like other creatures for other than food.

And for those who would like my creatures in their Sporepedia here's the creture files (Just save the png in your creatures folder in case you had missed that =P )


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 23, 2008)

And here's two more...

Mature male Sooty with added "genitalia" =P






and...






Hope you like em =)

PS. Did you know that is you spin the galaxy fast enough there's a surprise =P At least in the trial version =)


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I post 2 more creatures I did today, just moments ago. Hope ya like em.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Some more of my loony creatures


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

And even more craziness.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

And even more!.


----------



## Plumpdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

they just keep coming.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

That chocobo is so cute. D: I want one.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

TehSean said:


> That chocobo is so cute. D: I want one.



Why, its not made on Second Life.

It is good though, to bad you won't get to show it on the site, though given how much the sites down, this forum is probably an advantage.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Since we're not allowed to post our creatures on our page :roll: I guess I'll post them here.

Some of them are failed experiments, and one has a really bad coloring to him that'd probably make him stand out.

Edit:  More later, but for now, I'm tired and I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

whats with people adding penis'/gentalia?
Whats this? score points or something? Sacrifice sensibility and maturity for idiocy and so called coolness? Whats that add up to? More attention? pathetic really.

You wanna know what it does? It spoils it, stop trying to be cool and "yiffy" and think of proper humour next time little kiddies.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Why, its not made on Second Life.
> 
> It is good though, to bad you won't get to show it on the site, though given how much the sites down, this forum is probably an advantage.



You're a spiteful jerk. D: It's like because I argued against you I'm some kind of mortal enemy.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Moar creatures.

The second ones based on that creature you see on the Spore front page, and the last one was going to be a giraffe, but that totally failed.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

So far, I think the Shark Creature is my best one.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

And finally, a phailed attempt at a Willosaur.

One thing I wonder about all these creatures though, is how are they supposed to work when they hit the later phases?  Some, well, a majority of them don't have arms.  Heh, guess they got to hold the tools in their mouth or something.

Edit: Second creature is just some sort of lizard, and the third was supposed to be a bat that turned more into a dragonish creature, and the last one, well, its Peanut Butter Jelly Time!


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 3, 2008)

HereÂ´s something i created today, 3 guesses who i had in mind ^..^

http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_-0696f048_sml.jpg
http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_-0696f04a_sml.jpg
http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_Spyro-0696f04d_sml.jpg

PS: I only have the base version (demo) of the creature generator so i was a bit limited


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> HereÂ´s something i created today, 3 guesses who i had in mind ^..^
> 
> http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_-0696f048_sml.jpg
> http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_-0696f04a_sml.jpg
> http://freenet-homepage.de/daniel-kay/CRE_Spyro-0696f04d_sml.jpg



Heh, the Spyro definitly comes to mind.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the Chocobo!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Come on folks, theres got to be more creatures out there.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

Snickers said:


> whats with people adding penis'/gentalia?
> Whats this? score points or something? Sacrifice sensibility and maturity for idiocy and so called coolness? Whats that add up to? More attention? pathetic really.
> 
> You wanna know what it does? It spoils it, stop trying to be cool and "yiffy" and think of proper humour next time little kiddies.



You do know that if something enters your game, you can blow up the planet or carbon dioxide the planet is on right?  If you don't like something that enters your game, just destroy it, heh.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 5, 2008)

EA's stated that they'll ban your account, if you enable the automatic content trading feature and upload 'offensive content' making you unable to participate in automated content sharing. .-.; I imagine you'd have to upload a great deal of it to get noticed and reported though.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

TehSean said:


> EA's stated that they'll ban your account, if you enable the automatic content trading feature and upload 'offensive content' making you unable to participate in automated content sharing. .-.; I imagine you'd have to upload a great deal of it to get noticed and reported though.



I don't think you'd have to upload alot to get noticed, people have already been banned from making those kinda creatures and uploading them onto the Sporepedia.

Can't really say I'm surprised though, kids are going to be playing this, but honestly, you can still prevent what goes in and out of your game, and people should be able to make what they want for their own games.

Just got to be careful about exporting it it seems.


----------



## Zophia (Jul 5, 2008)

I want this game... REALLY! DO WANT! *bitches about crappy computer*

Really cool (and often random) critters ye've made, peoples.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

Zophia said:


> I want this game... REALLY! DO WANT! *bitches about crappy computer*
> 
> Really cool (and often random) critters ye've made, peoples.



Its definitly going to be good, thats for sure, and yeah, heh, it'll be interesting to see how these creatures act together, heh, though I see more people making their monsters fight then peace, but maybe thats just me.

It might also depend on the creatures as well though, since some of them eat meat, others eat veggies and stuff and some can eat both.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeaaaaaah. Hopefully they give you the options to selectively share things instead of just having it be a big umbrella that everything you make falls under. (Either you share all of it, or none of it, and as a result, get nothing from nobody).

Ooooootherwise it'll kinda suck. I suppose we could try harassing the Spore site for more control over what's shared and what isn't! So that we can have our cake and eat it, too. :^)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Yeaaaaaah. Hopefully they give you the options to selectively share things instead of just having it be a big umbrella that everything you make falls under. (Either you share all of it, or none of it, and as a result, get nothing from nobody).
> 
> Ooooootherwise it'll kinda suck. I suppose we could try harassing the Spore site for more control over what's shared and what isn't! So that we can have our cake and eat it, too. :^)



I think that you'll be able to share what you want up and what you don't, its already got that option under the Creature Creator, and somehow, I bet the real thing will be that way as well.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 5, 2008)

One little thing bugs me about the editor though, that you can only increase the size of the bodyparts (around the spine for example) spherical and not stretch them to be slimmer or wider


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, there seems to be a few problems with the creature creator, but its still pretty good though.  Heh, honestly, if the creature deal is any indication, I can't wait to see what kinda vehicles and buildings and stuff there are.

If I remember, I read that theres 8 different creators, yes, 8, that ought to be real interesting to see what they'll all be.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 5, 2008)

I also hope the "maximum creature complexity level" is a bit raised, i wanna toy around with them a bit after all


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> I also hope the "maximum creature complexity level" is a bit raised, i wanna toy around with them a bit after all



That would be nice, even though I haven't reached maximum complexity on any of my creatures, I've come pretty close to it, and it seems to reach on certain points.

Personally, while the creature creator is great, I'm more intrested in the vehicles, UFOs and buildings myself.


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> That would be nice, even though I haven't reached maximum complexity on any of my creatures, I've come pretty close to it, and it seems to reach on certain points.


I've maxed it with most of the creatures I make, it is quite annoying.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 5, 2008)

ADF said:


> I've maxed it with most of the creatures I make, it is quite annoying.



Yeah, I've come pretty close myself, some parts seem to max it out more then others.  The more annoying this is that even if you give the creature more spinal areas, it tends to add a bit to the deal as well, quite annoying.

I'm sure theres a way around it, but I don't want to try for fear of messing up the Creature Creator.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn... I'm trying to download the bloody Creature Creator for Mac form Gametree, but the download connection always times out....


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 6, 2008)

ADF said:


> I've maxed it with most of the creatures I make, it is quite annoying.



Yea me too, i'd love to see it extendable if you just want to create a creature for fun and not use it online... i'm aware the limit is there to keep traffic and processing powers low but if i want to toy around on my own PC with it i'd like to make something crazy

Oh yea and also creatures with MORE parts have advantages in combat and mateing but as i said i want to create some just to have fun


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

Ah, final... it worked.
My first Spore Creature: Akumu


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 6, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Yea me too, i'd love to see it extendable if you just want to create a creature for fun and not use it online... i'm aware the limit is there to keep traffic and processing powers low but if i want to toy around on my own PC with it i'd like to make something crazy
> 
> Oh yea and also creatures with MORE parts have advantages in combat and mateing but as i said i want to create some just to have fun



I think there was a video on YouTube that shows what happens if you break the complexity meter.  Its to bad though, more parts would be quite awesome.



> Ah, final... it worked.
> My first Spore Creature: Akumu



Its pretty cool, you should upload the png here for us to use in our own deal, well, if Mac creatures work on the PC version that is.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

And here is my second creature: Mitsukai 






And you can find both of them at Sporepedia: 
http://www.spore.com/view/profile/CorneliusCH


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> I think there was a video on YouTube that shows what happens if you break the complexity meter.  Its to bad though, more parts would be quite awesome.



Yea i had quite some ideas what i wanted to do (even eith the limited selection) but the complexity limited always puts a stop to it, i made a little lizard for example and added some spikes to his back and these alone made the limiter go red... kind defies the "only your imagination is the limit" slogan huh

I do have fun with the editor you can really make fun creatures, i made a cow for example that even has a udder (used the "boobs/penis" trick for that one) but some of the modifying limitations are a bit teedious, like i mentioned before that you can only increase the size of body parts spherical instead of squashing them to be thinner or longer (probably because the spherical parts add to the comical look but it does limit possibilities) or what annoys me a bit that you cant turn feet to face the other way (would look nicer on some insect creatures)... also a spray on coloring option would be nice (i have no idea of such a thing is in the full version thought) but i guess they kept it with choseable options only to make the creatures simpler for swapping between planets

Well i do hope there can be some "cheats" or add ons that allow you a bigger bodyparts limit sometime, as i said i dont want to use creatures i made for fun in the open game but just have fun building them

PS: Is the game itself online ONLY or playable offline too?

EDIT: Oh yea and the maximum spine length and minimum/maximum diameter is kinda annoying sometimes too, just cant get it to make a pointy tail tip


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is an example of one of my creatures that got screwed by the complexity limit, no legs.








Daniel Kay said:


> PS: Is the game itself online ONLY or playable offline too?


Originally Will Wright wanted it to be playable offline, EA put a stop to that when they made online activation mandatory. You can still play it offline with creatures on the disk but you need net access to get it to work.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 6, 2008)

ADF said:


> Here is an example of one of my creatures that got screwed by the complexity limit, no legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ok, i didnt mean online activation but actualyl PLAYING offline but as long as that's possible its ok... well only that my internet runs over a proxy server and satelite to boot which often gives me problems with connecting to some stuid service and i doubt it'll be much diffrent there so i can probably forget getting the game for now anyway

Small edit, others learnd their lessons about limiting too, look at Nadeo, at first you had a copper limit how complex you could build your race tracks, now they removed that limit and you cna build them as complex as you want (only you cant "sell" these tracks as noboody has the cash for them but still exchange them over the internet)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 6, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Ahh ok, i didnt mean online activation but actualyl PLAYING offline but as long as that's possible its ok... well only that my internet runs over a proxy server and satelite to boot which often gives me problems with connecting to some stuid service and i doubt it'll be much diffrent there so i can probably forget getting the game for now anyway



Yeah, luckly, its not an online game where you play with other people, but yeah, you need online so you can have access to the other creatures and such.  Can't really say I'm surprised at EA making that demand though.  *Shakes fist at EA*

But yeah, you don't have to play with other people, just their creatures, vehicles, etc.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Woulfe (Jul 18, 2008)

The Complexity Meter seems to be because the actual game will be animating hundreds of creatures not just the one your making.

This means in order for the game to not bog down your computer or anyone else's for that matter, they had to limit how complex the creatures are.

It's basically a trade-off, sure you COULD have more complex creatures, but then Spore's system requirements would go UP like you wouldn't believe.

Maxis likes to make games everyone can play, not just folks with killer gaming rigs.


----------



## Range (Jul 18, 2008)

It'll drop kick you, then slam it's tail on you =3


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 18, 2008)

Woulfe said:


> The Complexity Meter seems to be because the actual game will be animating hundreds of creatures not just the one your making.
> 
> This means in order for the game to not bog down your computer or anyone else's for that matter, they had to limit how complex the creatures are.
> 
> ...



And they like to save stuff for the expansion packs so you can whork over more money, cause thats the EA Way, and Range, thats a pretty cool toon dragon ya have there.  Spore can never have enough dragons.


----------



## Woulfe (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> And they like to save stuff for the expansion packs so you can whork over more money, cause thats the EA Way, and Range, thats a pretty cool toon dragon ya have there. Spore can never have enough dragons.


 
Tell me about it!

Sims 2 is up to Expansion pack # 8 with Apartment Life in the next month no less, and they MIGHT do a 9th right before Sims 3 comes out =P

Me, i'm stopping with Sims 2, I'm not even gonna bother with Sims 3 'cause SPORE looks THAT much more fun then Sims 3.

Sims 3 seems more of the same, here's the base game, we'll add the cool stuff LATER as expansions up the wahzoo see if we can top 8 or 9 of them, then give us expansions that seem more like a huge patch then an actual expansion that gives us more and better game experiance =P
( I blame that on EA wanting the expations out yesterday instead of making certain that there are no bugs in each of the expansions )

I've seen lots of dragons for SPORE, many designs to choose from. ( allways a good thing to have many choices for you to pick from )

Same with all other creatures there are HUNDREDS of designs for each one to pick and choose from. 
( with Sporepidia haveing over 1 million creatures, this isn't much of a guess on my part at all )

SPORE on the other hand I don't see as haveing as many expansion packs as The Sims had due to a good chunk of the content being made by US.

Sure more 'parts' for each creature can be made by the gang, along with more options like underwater civs or air civs ( think cities in the clouds type deal or at least on top of mountains ) and so forth and so on.

Stuff Packs, not gonna happen with SPORE, nope, IF they do it'll be for folks who don't have a 'net connetion like we do to download content for SPORE ( that's my theory anyway )

Look at 'pedia itself, people are makeing creatures that LOOK like things, cars, trucks, ships, ect, this is without the other editors EVEN, I imagine once folks have access to all the editors in the game proper we'll see even more strange stuff uploaded to the 'pedia next month 

Me, I might go Dr. Suess with  my bulidings in towns, I love that wonko style of houses, skyscapers, ect, he had. ( seeing as gravity is suspended for a lot of creatures I've seen, due to allow for more creative freedom, at least that's my guess anyway )

Anyway, enough of me going on & on about future plans with SPORE.


----------



## Range (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Range, thats a pretty cool toon dragon ya have there.  Spore can never have enough dragons.



Thanks ^^


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 18, 2008)

Range said:


> Thanks ^^



No problem, and Woulfe, don't count on it, I could see them making as many Sims expansions for Spore and probably stuff packs.  Since its EA, I could see them using the expansions for gameplay elements and stuff and stuff packs for more creature parts and editors, cause as I said, its EA, they want all of your money.


----------



## ADF (Sep 2, 2008)

With Spore coming out soon I figured I'd give this a bump.

Here are some of my newbies.






















The above one refuses to appear on my Sporepedia for some reason, anyone else encountered this problem with one of their creatures?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you patch your game, remember, this is an EA/Maxis deal, so bugs are bound to appear, so many bugs.


----------



## ADF (Sep 2, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Did you patch your game, remember, this is an EA/Maxis deal, so bugs are bound to appear, so many bugs.


Yep it's patched, you can tell because some of the creatures I posted have shadows; that only happens post patch.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 2, 2008)

Then unfortunately, I don't know, remember, this is an EA/Maxis thing, that kinda craps going to happen all the time.  Hell, sounds like they already need a patch to fix the current patch.

You might want to ask on their forums.


----------



## ADF (Sep 20, 2008)

Everyone post your Sporepedia names, we can add each other.

Mines AnnoyedDragon.


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine is Seratuhl ^w^

And here are my creations ( originals and edited )

http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Seratuhl


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 21, 2008)

Mines Ashkihyena, and heres mah page o'crap.  http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Ashkihyena


----------



## ADF (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoops, forgot to post a link to my stuff.

http://www.spore.com/view/profile/AnnoyedDragon


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Ether3al


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 23, 2008)

Weird achievements are weird.

http://www.spore.com/view/achievements/jedimaster

Not my account, but look at the guys first achievement.  Does that mean that EA/Maxis wants your penor monsters to get banned?


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 23, 2008)

He destroyed Earth!? D=


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually, I was looking at his very first achievement on that page, about them banning one of your creations.  Odd that EAxis doesn't want penor creatures on their page, and yet, they have an achievement for one of your creatures getting banned.


----------



## fjdn (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Ashkihyena...

IÂ´m jedimaster...
...

yeah.. itÂ´s really ridiculous this achievement...

I created an "P-nis" (just to get the achievement)... and EA banned my creature, and I get 7 days of suspension of my account...

At least I didnÂ´t get banned (if I was.. well.. IÂ´d have a little fight with the customer support of EA).... 


Well... BAD BABY cost to me 7 days OUT of the server... 
7 days of vacation :^)


----------



## fjdn (Sep 23, 2008)

and... if anyone wants to add me...
feel free...

iÂ´d love to have more friends.. and get more and more creatures in my game...


----------



## Silverstreak (Sep 23, 2008)

But seriously, why did you destroy Earth?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 23, 2008)

fjdn said:


> Hey Ashkihyena...
> 
> IÂ´m jedimaster...
> ...
> ...



Lol, this is a furry forum, I think you can say penis here without any trouble, I just call them penor creatures, and yeah, it is an odd achievement, and something tells me, the first one you make might just be a warning deal, I think if you kept making them though, that'd probably be bad.



> But seriously, why did you destroy Earth?



Because its there, and there's an achievement for it, besides, even if you do, just save before you destroy it, then close the game and come back and wham, its back.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't have the game itself, but I own the Creature Creator, at least.  I use it in my spare time whenever I get an itch to create something... though right now I'm out of luck since my laptop's hard drive won't boot up.

And my desktop's graphics card doesn't support the game.  XD

Anyway, here's my page, in case your curiosity perks up.  Not many creations there, though.
http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Yoshistar1


----------



## fjdn (Sep 24, 2008)

it is REALLY an odd achievement...

I didnÂ´t like the "warning" i received.... for something that I "must" do (if you want the achievement, you need to create such a thing)...

but.. whatever...


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, anyone know how to fix the graphic bug? The one were the textures are muddy at the highest settings?

Does the game have any conflicts with the GeForce 8400 GS series?


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 24, 2008)

All my creatures look angry.


----------



## ADF (Sep 24, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Hey, anyone know how to fix the graphic bug? The one were the textures are muddy at the highest settings?
> 
> Does the game have any conflicts with the GeForce 8400 GS series?


Everyone is getting that problem, the texture resolution of everything but your creature takes a nose dive the moment you leave the editor don't they?

Just going to have to wait for a patch, CTD of course takes higher priority on the fix list.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

The Bad Baby achievement is more of a "ha, look at that noob" thing than a real achievement. Kind of like the Joker badge, which you recieve in space stage by activating cheats (don't do it unless you're not going for every badge/achievement).

Edit: Prima's description for the Joker badge says "You don't want to get this badge, cheater!"


----------



## ADF (Sep 25, 2008)

EA is being sued over the DRM in Spore.


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 26, 2008)

Behold, my newest and greatest race! ( along with the illithids )


----------



## mapdark (Sep 27, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Behold, my newest and greatest race! ( along with the illithids )



I MET THEM IN MY GAME!!!

THAT'S AWEsOME!!!

There is my latest baby! 





The Normans , aren't they just cute?


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 27, 2008)

And suddenly.....CREATURES WITH MAMMARIES!!!!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Nov 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## TheComet (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazFabbit (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't play it too much anymore, but here's my Spore profile dealie for anyone interested.

http://www.spore.com/view/profile/Krazzy


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 12, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Behold, my newest and greatest race! ( along with the illithids )



That thing makes the Grox look like good guys.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Rock Lobstah!



Exactly!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have the whole Spore game yet, and I don't plan on simply downloading the Creature Creator.  I'm expecting it for Christmas.

But, I wish I had it now.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump for maor Spore.


----------

